# Western External Drive won't mount?



## daphamy (Apr 24, 2011)

Im really sorry to be asking this again, i have seen the question asked before. But maybe my situation is lil different? Maybe, maybe not. 

So about a month ago my external harddrive (I've had it for 2 years. It worked great) all the sudden wasn't recognized. I know you cant ask permission to fix it (or something like that) when I go to repair it. I wouldn't be freaking out so bad if it didnt have my whole life on it. My mac gave me another problem awhile back saying the memory was full, thats the only reason i got it.

When I looked at the disk utility to fix it, its there, it comes up as 2 TB WD media. The info it gives me as follows.

Disk descrip: WD MEDIA 
Connection bus: USB Connection 
type: External
SMART status: Not supported 
Partition scheme: Unformatted 
Write status: Read/Write

My MAC:
Version: Mac OS X 10.5.8
HD version: Western Digital My book 1TB Mac edition USB 2.0 external HD

Any ideas on how to get it up and running without losing everything?

Yes, i would try to see if it worked on another mac, but i don't have another one to try it on. and yes i've tried a different USB cord. still the same. :[


Did I try a different HD?
yes, my dad has a HD that worked perfectly. Its a Widows/mac compadible because he doesn't have a mac.
.
Other possible things:
Did I verify permission or verify the disk? (there is a difference)
They are both gray. 

Have any other USB device been behaving oddly?
Actually no. My harddrive was acting a bit oddly a few days before it crapped out. It kepy making a loud noise like it was trying super hard, then anytime id save something it would say i removed the disk when i didnt. and then the day before anytime i was doing something on the computer it would keep doing that over and over. It would eject itself. and then one day it just didn't work. i'm so sad. any help?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like it died. All the noise was the hard drive failing. If you are lucky, it's the external case and not the hard drive, but you'd have to swap the hard drive into a different case to find out for sure.


----------

